# R33 LED Rear Lights?



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Some of you will have seen this over on the other side...

Had a bit of spare time and a spare light cluster so I thought I'd see how difficult it would be to do an LED conversion for the R33 Rear lights.

Here's my results so far  


























































































































































What do you think, is it worth finishing them?


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

You've got to finish them and get em fited

Then we can do a comparison on the expensive Ebay option and the DIY way


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice looking project...

How did you unbond the lenses ? I could do with cleaning mine the next time they come off. Is it warming them up that does it ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice looking 
Can't wait to see the finished article installed in the car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Nice looking project...
> 
> How did you unbond the lenses ? I could do with cleaning mine the next time they come off. Is it warming them up that does it ?


Same as the headlights, 5 mins in the oven at about 50-60 degrees C softens the mastic and they pull apart easily.



Fuggles said:


> Nice looking
> Can't wait to see the finished article installed in the car


Not sure if I'll fit them or not, I'll finish 1 side off completely and then install it and see how it compares to the original unit? (If I like it or not basically)


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

they are looking rather tasty matt....

you better finish them and pics of them on your car because you're gonna do mine next


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking very good!

I was thinking of making some for my RX-7 out of late model clusters, as the cost of the ones I want is around £450 in Japan!! 

Problem is I don't have the spare time to do it, don't even have enough time to tinker with cars as much as I'd like nowadays. 

Ho hum.

Miguel


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Newera said:


> Problem is I don't have the spare time to do it, don't even have enough time to tinker with cars as much as I'd like nowadays.


That's the problem Miguel, it's not difficult, it's just time consuming.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW.... i think they look great.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
can i join the conversion queue please?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

:thumbsup: 
At least put them on the car for one set of photos Matt


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

You do nice job on those, again would like to see finished.

Also do you fancy making a set for the 32


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that looks like a cracking job, particularly on the repeater and reverse lights. 

As with everyone else here, I would be keen to see the results on a car, as I too have a conversion in the offing


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:clap: :bowdown1: :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Blue peter overdose lol

but seriously nice progect


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Very good chap, you could earn money with them!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i wish i could ask you to make me a set. Would you?
Or perhaps send me the pieces and I would then
fit the pre-fabbed items to my lights. Looks outstanding.
At least do one side and take pics, like a before and after.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

hyrev said:


> i wish i could ask you to make me a set. Would you?
> Or perhaps send me the pieces and I would then
> fit the pre-fabbed items to my lights. Looks outstanding.
> At least do one side and take pics, like a before and after.


Ok, I've had a lot of people interested in this conversion so I've done a little bit more research into costs etc.

To make a 'product' that I'd be happy to pass on, I'd want it to be done better than the prototype I was playing with.

With that in mind, I've designed a couple of PCB's so that the end result would be far better quality.

These aren't to scale or finished yet, but you'll hopefully get the idea....
Any comments welcomed?










I'll get one set fully finished and tested on the car and then offer the service to others if required - I've spoken to Cem regarding this and he's happy that I wouldn't be making a profit so can possibly offer this to others if there is enough interest.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i'm too dumb to figure out what that is above, but I am definately very interested in the final product.

Get them pics up on the car during the day and night!

ps when not pressing the brakes are the lights the rings or the star led's?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Faz Choudhury said:


> ps when not pressing the brakes are the lights the rings or the star led's?


Faz, my intention was to have the small ring in the middle as the sidelight, and the larger 'star' as the brake.

They can be quite simply wired either way tho.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

any pics of these on yet Matt?


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

im interested too...... cant wait for the finish product..


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Faz Choudhury said:


> any pics of these on yet Matt?


Faz, I'm abroad at the moment, I'll get some more pics when I get home.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

matt j said:


> Faz, I'm abroad at the moment, I'll get some more pics when I get home.


Not a good enough excuse Matt :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dam it ... when I'm at work I can't see the bleedin photos ... now I've got to wait till I get home


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Dam it ... when I'm at work I can't see the bleedin photos ... now I've got to wait till I get home


It's not your works PC, I moved the pictures and didn't update the links. 
Sorry, but the pics don't really do them any justice...














































I'm having printed circuit boards made at the moment so will post pics when I get them.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

very creative. cant wait to see the finish product..


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Stop teasing Matt 

I WANT A SET NOW :wavey: :wavey: :clap: :clap: 

or when ever you decided to start doing them :runaway:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Pics on the car please matt :flame:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheers for the photos, lookin good :squintdan

Can't wait to see the finish either matey.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sorry for the delay, just been and collected the printed circuit boards this morning...




























more to follow soon......


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looking Good Matt :thumbsup: I,m still on the list for a set :thumbsup: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

what are the circuit boards for - dont understand 100%.
I guess the led's plug into them? Would love to get a set
if you do a set for others. I could show them off for you
here in Japan, be your demo car in the Land of the Rising 
Sun.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The circuit boards are what the LED's and resistors (and load resistors where required) are soldered to. The boards have been designed so that there is a 'pattern' of LED's which fits perfectly into each lamp housing.

The white side is the side where the LED's mount and the dull side is where they are solderand and the circuits are.

They will give the same pattern effects as the pics on the previous page when finished but will be far better quality :smokin: 

The reason progress is slow is because I work overseas and it's a hobby more than anything else.

As soon as I get a set finished, I'll post up some pics.
I'll mount an LED set one side and standard the other for a comparison.


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks stunning, any pricing available yet?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mowgli said:


> Looks stunning, any pricing available yet?


Not really is the honest answer.

I know what all the parts cost and could offer all the parts as a DIY kit when I'm happy with mine (If people are confident enough to do their own soldering). 

Problem is the amount of time it takes to solder in all the LED's and again being honest, my time at home is worth more to me.

Besides, people grumble at the price of the 'crystal' ebay sets etc and they have less than a 1/4 of the LED's....
(plus they only have brake/side lights in LED's, not indicators/reverse/fogs too, nearly 700 LED's in total)

Like I said earlier, it's just a hobby to me and I'm not in it as a business.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Once its done copywrite it and sub it to an electrical company - just a thought


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

matt j said:


> Not really is the honest answer.
> 
> I know what all the parts cost and could offer all the parts as a DIY kit when I'm happy with mine (If people are confident enough to do their own soldering).
> 
> ...



I get your point, and please let me know when you are sure. I am really interested of buying one DIY-kit for myself to my car!

You are doing a great job indeed!

Looking forward to hear from you again,

Regards


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*LED Tail Lights*

A bit of an update - had a spare couple of hours this morning...

This is the printed circuit boards temporarily mounted in the housings for the Indicator and Reverse/Fog lamp.









Hard to show the effect of the LEDs on in a picture so I found the best method was to take a little movie clip...

R33 LED Tail lights

Reverse LED's are white, not blue even though they look blue-ish in the clip.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Absolutely superb Matt, if the main lights look the same your on to a winner.

Still count me in 4 a set please as and when you can fit them in.:wavey: :wavey: 

Looking good mate

Best regards Alan

PS DIY is not a problem!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks Alan,

I've just started on the main lights, so will post the results in the next couple of days hopefully.

Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That looks sweet.

Well done Matt


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They look great Matt, Nice one.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Any update on the lights Matt, or are you resting for the xmas break opcorn: 

Best Regards Alan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi Alan,

Been away in the Lakes all weekend but did start on the side lights last week....




























Again, pictures (especially my camera skills) don't do them justice.
I'll take some better pics in the day light.

Matt.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Matt, they look great. You can definately count me in for a set fo these!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just need to decide which is better as the side light and which is best as the brake?



















I think for mine, I'll make the 'star' shape as the side light and the inner smaller ring as the brake light?


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

looks spot on mate, good work


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yep. I'd go with that. It would be my preference.

They really do look top notch mate. You must post a pic when you have it rigged up and working together. :clap:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Yep. I'd go with that. It would be my preference.
> 
> They really do look top notch mate. You must post a pic when you have it rigged up and working together. :clap:


Yeah, no problem - It's really annoying that the pictures don't do them justice, I'm no good at taking pictures of a light source without them just bluring???.

I'm just waiting on some more red 3mm LED's to be able to finish the 'brake lights' now.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I,m setting up the soldering iron as we speak :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 

Oh how I love xmas:clap: :clap: 

Look the dogs mate

Best regards Alan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matt j said:


> It's really annoying that the pictures don't do them justice, I'm no good at taking pictures of a light source without them just bluring???.


Side Light...










Best I could do with the camera I have  

Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cool mate, Soldering Iron is warmed up and ready to go :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Alan said:


> Cool mate, Soldering Iron is warmed up and ready to go :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Wow, you are keen Alan :bowdown1: 

I'm just looking for the best/most secure way to attach the circuit boards inside the housing and then should be ready to offer a set up to the car.

Only problem is....
I'm still waiting on the 3mm Red LED's  
And I don't have my car here either :bawling:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

awesome  

what would be REALLY swish is a controller of some sort so you could have different patterns on side light and brake!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Lovely, really nice mate and well done


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

matt j said:


> Wow, you are keen Alan :bowdown1:




Just looking for something to see my winter niteshifts through :chuckle: :chuckle: 

This should do nicely  

Best regards Alan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You have PM^


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

These are really looking great Matt. Have a good xmas mate and don't work too hard!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

matt j said:


> You have PM^



So do you


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Alan said:


> So do you


Is that a good  or a bad  *?* lol.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

matt j said:


> Is that a good  or a bad  *?* lol.


Opps!!!!!!!!!!!! It was meant to be


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

PM sent


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I want a set so bad it hurts.
Those look sick.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*For those who are interested;*

I've booked a meeting this afternoon with NHT Lancaster to see what they can offer as a group buy.

Having seen some of their work already, quality isn't an issue! :smokin: 

Will let you know soon......


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Brilliant!

I want some and I don't even have an R33


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*R33 LED Tail Lights...*

OK,

I've spoken to the electronics company and we have bounced a few ideas off each other as to the best way to proceed.

They have made a few suggestions to keep costs down and have agreed to produce a prototype for me which I'll take photos of and host before proceeding with a group buy. (This is at my cost - nothing to do with any future group buy)

The figures they have provided are based on a minimum of 10 'sets' being manufactured (Mid January to Early Feb) and will contain the following; 

8 X Printed circuit boards with a total of 656 LED's which fit in the standard R33 Tail light housing.
All ancillaries to produce the correct lighting 'wattage' equivalent and loads for MOT compliance.
All Connectors to enable 'plug and play' fitting.

Prices will be cheaper for a higher quantity obviously  

Option 1 - DIY Kit. £175.00 
This will be a comprehensive guide as to how to modify your own rear lights to be LED's instead of halogen lamps. Not suggested for those who aren't technically minded or don't want to risk damaging their lights.

Option 2 - Fully fitted. £225.00
This will be a case of sending your lights to be modified and them being returned 'plug and play.' (Hopefully a quick, 3 day turnaround expected - your lights, not on an exchange basis).

Please do not confuse these with the 'ebay' LED Euro lights etc as they do not contain a fraction of the LED's or have the Indicator/Reverse Light/Fog Light in LED's either, like these do. There's plenty of pictures within this thread for you to get an idea of the final effect, but as mentioned I will host pictures of a set fitted before finalising a group buy.

If there is enough interest (minimum of 10) then I will place an order and have these produced for fellow members in the New Year. I will start a new thread for the group buy when the prototype is complete.

Please note that this was just a hobby idea I had, which others were interested in, so I have invested a lot of my own time into producing all the CAD artwork and templates for production saving a lot of time and money for others.
I have spoken previously with Cem but will clarify with him or the mods before posting a new group buy thread.

Until then, if anyone is seriously interested, please let me know below and indicate which option you would be interested in.

Matt.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i think I would end up going with option 2.
I am pretty good with my hands and have
a good technical sense, but it would be in
my better interest if I left the hard stuff in
the hands of a professional.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Option 2 please Matt.


----------



## FnMTEAM (Mar 14, 2006)

option2 for me take that as i want a set


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Forgot to add..*

Fog/Reverse Light PCB is completely configurable but at the moment, the design is to have both a fog and reverse light on both sides of the car - for a full reverse lamp on the left and full fog lamp on the right, it's only a case of installing a wire link and either more white or Red LED's accordingly.  

Would need to know before ordering.

Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*Just to sort the list out, Hope you don,t mind Matt* :thumbsup: 

*Please copy and paste and add your name:-*

*Option 1*

?


*Option 2*

Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
Hyrev
Moleman
Fnmteam
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Don't mind at all Alan, thanks.
Had some interest from the other side too.

Half way there now  

*Please copy and paste and add your name:-*

*Option 1*

Stusy
??
??

*Option 2*

Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
Hyrev
Moleman
Fnmteam
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Any chance of an R32 version coming Matt ?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

If there is, I'm sure I have my old R32 lights which I would happily let you use for prototype/testing purposes.
Let me know and I'll hunt them down for you.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> Any chance of an R32 version coming Matt ?


It all depends on the amount of interest to be honest.

I'd need to have a unit to split apart and then design the circuit boards etc - and know what 'pattern/s' was the most popular.
To make it worth while I'd need 10-20 people to be interested as that's what it takes to cover the design and tooling costs.



Bajie said:


> Let me know and I'll hunt them down for you.


Thanks Bajie, if there's enough interest I might just take you up on that offer.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok Matt cool, I'll stick up a post and see who's interested.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tomorrow is the last day before the Xmas break to place an order, so seeing as there isn't enough interest, I'm not going to put myself out of pocket over the festive season by ordering before Xmas now.

I'll let this run til after Xmas and if there is enough interest then, I'll place the order, if not I'll have some very unique LED tail lights in the New Year. lol :clap:


----------



## B_I_G_B_O_Y (Oct 13, 2006)

Depending on the looks/outcome of the R33, I'm in for the R32 conversion....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Come on guys !!!!!!! 
Matt has put a lot of time and effort into producing these unique lights.
He did not have to share them with us but he has. :bowdown1: 
I looked at the other type of LED light assy earlier this year and they are absolute pants compared with this setup. and some of them were more expensive  
If its all a bit sudden then why don,t we put an end date on it just after the xmas period as I am sure most places will be shut down for that time and people would have had time to think.
Its Matts call after all as he has dealt with the companies concerned, but what about saying Fri 5th Jan 07 Matt.

Just a thought 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

OK Guys before Matt goes on his work trip do we have any other takers for these lights. You must have some xmas money to spend by now as the sales are sh*t.
Just look at some other lights that have come up on the forum recently and of course fleabay and the differance is clear to see.

      

Best regards And Happy New Year Alan

*Please copy and paste and add your name:-*

*Option 1*

Stusy
??
??

*Option 2*

Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
Hyrev
Moleman
Fnmteam
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Bit of an update;*

Like Alan said, I'm off to work soon...

*Please copy and paste and add your name:-*

*Option 1*

Stusy
??
??

*Option 2*

Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
Hyrev
Moleman
Fnmteam
whos the daddy
iansr33?
robin r33 gtr
8
9
10[/QUOTE]

I'll post pics of the final 'product' as soon as I collect my car and convert my own lights 1st.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

I’m game for either option, but would prefer Option 2, an exchange program would be the best for me. I have a suggestion if possible can you light the outer ring large “*Oo-----oO*” and the inner ring small? 

Please copy and paste and add your name:

*Option 1*
1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*
1. Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9
10

Please copy and paste and add your name:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RIPPMODS said:


> I have a suggestion if possible can you light the outer ring large “*Oo-----oO*” and the inner ring small?


Yeah that would be very simple to do


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

would love a set, but would have to be option2  

Please copy and paste and add your name:

*Option 1*
1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*
1. Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9. Gaaables
10

Please copy and paste and add your name


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

I'll make up the 10 matt for my R33 GTR
please!

Happy New Year

Stu
Please copy and paste and add your name:

*Option 1*
1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*
1. Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9. Gaaables
10 r32bigsly

Please copy and paste and add your name[/QUOTE]


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Update...*

I had a meeting with Gary at NHT on Tuesday before leaving for work.

He has agreed to use my spare light cluster and build a fully working prototype and will be updating me with pictures along the way.

As soon as I can get a set mounted on my car, I'll post pics but will host Gary's pics as and when he updates me.

Finished product should be available in 4-6 weeks.

Matt.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

*Option 1*
1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*
1. Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

damn so want 3 sets but just not got the money!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R1 Nismo said:


> 11. R1 Nismo


If there's one car that these will look really good on, it's yours mate.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Glad we have enough now, Matt will be back at the end of the month so will update us on what will happen next. 

He will be on-line over the month but not as often so please be patent  

*Option 1*
1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*
1. Alan (either option but 2 as preferance)
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo


Best regards Alan


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Option two would have been great but I need to replace my rear light casings anyway due to hit & run in September ... if I can get some soon then I'll put my name down.


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

I am just wondering if the LED's viewable from side angles?? 

I have seen a friend do his and it is bright when directly behind the car, but from the sides, it dims significantly.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R33 LED Tail lights



FEINT said:


> I am just wondering if the LED's viewable from side angles??
> 
> I have seen a friend do his and it is bright when directly behind the car, but from the sides, it dims significantly.


The inicator board is curved to match the original.
As far as my tests have proven, the lights are significantly brighter and it's actually the lense which (illuminated) is viewed from an angle.

The video clip above better describes the effect I mean as the camera moves around.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking good matt :bowdown1: I cant wait to get those babies on my car!:flame:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R1 Nismo said:


> Looking good matt :bowdown1: I cant wait to get those babies on my car!:flame:


Me either, I'm really looking forward to seeing the completed units on my car when I get home :clap:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi guys, ive just come across this thread & would like to jump aboard the band wagon if possible, must say very nice work indeed...

Driftboy, option 2 please


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*No Problem :wavey: Added to the list:-

Looking good Matt  

Best regards Alan*


*Option 1*
*1. Stusy
2. 
3.
4.
5.*

*Option 2*
*1. Alan
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy*


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

moleman said:


> If there's one car that these will look really good on, it's yours mate.


Couldn't agree more, John's car will look even more amazing with these aboard.... Not that its got anything to do with me, but one of my best friends is a bit of an electronical genius and having seen him play around with projects such as this since we were 13 I must say that the work sounds and looks bloody stunning.

If I still own my R32 and options for the R32 come available then I'll be buying...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*OK guys, finally got somewhere today!*

Picked up the prototype from the electronics Co. and have to say the results are extremely impressive!

I can only apologise for the poor quality of the pics but wanted to show a comparison of old against new but photography isn't my forte.

Here is the prototype fully working and tested...























































Now for the comparison pics...














































Again, I can only apologise for the poor quality so I'll ask a mate to get some better pics as soon as I can - I just wanted to share these as I was amazed how they have turned out.

Matt.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking brilliant Matt.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great Matt


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Superb result Matt... 

Did you have to replace the flasher unit or are there that many LEDs that the load was enough? I know I did when I put LED bulbs in mine and had to last week on my ZX10R... 

(sorry if I missed that bit).


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic Matt:smokin: . I cant wait to get those lights mounted on my car. Now i am going to sound like a little kid. CAN I HAVE THEM NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Peter said:


> Superb result Matt...
> 
> Did you have to replace the flasher unit or are there that many LEDs that the load was enough? I know I did when I put LED bulbs in mine and had to last week on my ZX10R...
> 
> (sorry if I missed that bit).


Hi Peter,

The Electronics Co. have done all the final calculations for the LED's, load and brightness wise etc - they are simply plug and play now :thumbsup: 

John etc,

As previously mentioned I contracted the Electronics Co. to produce 1 working prototype as seen on my car above (that we both agree on and are happy with) and then a minimum order of 10 sets...

I'll be placing the order this week but I'll post a new thread rather than continue this one, no doubt some will have lost interest and some will have gained???

I'm working on getting better quality pictures now


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

Hhmm tasty! Rough idea when these will be rolled out to the lucky boyos on the waiting list please?? BTW Well done matt:thumbsup: 

Stu


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R32BigSly said:


> Hhmm tasty! Rough idea when these will be rolled out to the lucky boyos on the waiting list please?? BTW Well done matt:thumbsup:
> 
> Stu


Cheers mate,

Not sure on how long it will be from placing the order to having the sets completed. Depends on their work load I guess - TBH I was a just keen to get the prototype finished so that you guys could see the results, I haven't even wired up the Fog lamp and tested it yet as it was late last night when I got back.

I'll find out today and let you know is the honest answer...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yep start the order book NOW !!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Matt - Appreciate your busy with your work and doing the R33 versions. When your all sorted and ready to have a look at the R32 versions, drop me a PM and we'll revive the thread and get the numbers confirmed/depositis taken 

Bajie - You still got your original rear lights for the prototype yeah ?


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

Very Cool! roughly how much? (or did i miss that in the thread...)

Love em!

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

matt j said:


> Prices will be cheaper for a higher quantity obviously
> 
> Option 1 - DIY Kit. £175.00
> This will be a comprehensive guide as to how to modify your own rear lights to be LED's instead of halogen lamps. Not suggested for those who aren't technically minded or don't want to risk damaging their lights.
> ...


Here's abit from a previous post from Matt regarding cost.

Damn these look good, I have a rear fog light fitted where my off side reversing light is/was and a switch on the centre consul for it. Could I just swap this out for the led unit and still use the fog light and fitted switch?. If so put me down for a set - option 2 because i'm electrically and mechanically inept!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

fuelburner said:


> Damn these look good, I have a rear fog light fitted where my off side reversing light is/was and a switch on the centre consul for it. Could I just swap this out for the led unit and still use the fog light and fitted switch?. If so put me down for a set - option 2 because i'm electrically and mechanically inept!!


They would work with your switch mate, you would only have to run a wire to the otherside to have them both work  

Matt.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Not too sure what you mean by make them both work, atm I have 1 reversing light and 1 fog light, oh dear I'm so stupid, if you say it will work defo put me down for a set. Like I said option 2 for obvious reasons :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

fuelburner said:


> Not too sure what you mean by make them both work, atm I have 1 reversing light and 1 fog light, oh dear I'm so stupid, if you say it will work defo put me down for a set. Like I said option 2 for obvious reasons :chuckle:


There is a fog and reverse light on BOTH sides in the LED rear lights :thumbsup:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Great thanks for clearing that up Matt, keep me informed of when where how I'm definately in :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

All I can say is :bowdown1: :thumbsup: :bowdown1: to Matt


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

dam that sounds good! well check the funds! keep progress posted init!

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> Bajie - You still got your original rear lights for the prototype yeah ?


Certainly do 

Can't see the pictures at work but I'm sure they look fantastic.
Well done Matt!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cheers for the offer Baije.

I'll get the R33 ones sorted and if there's enough interest look at the R32...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

matt j said:


> Cheers for the offer Baije.
> 
> I'll get the R33 ones sorted and if there's enough interest look at the R32...



Nice one Matt, I think we had about 13 people put their names down for an R32 set.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*A couple more pics...*

Took these and a few others this evening...

Jeez it's hard to even try and show the effect they actually produce!



















Had another meeting with the Electronics company today and made a few adjustments to the resistor values and have requested brighter LED's for the brake lights. The pics above don't highlight the difference between side light and brake light as they were taken purely so you can see the effect of the LED's, but there is a big difference in the brightness.

I've also spoken with Admin/moderators and will post a new 'group buy' thread soon when everything is finalised and ready to be put into production.
There will be a discount for GTROC members too:thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

matt j said:


> I've also spoken with Admin/moderators and will post a new 'group buy' thread soon when everything is finalised and ready to be put into production.
> There will be a discount for GTROC members too:thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt.


Nice 1 Matt, I'm away for the comp for days every week due to work commitments so someone *please* put my name down for option 2 and drop me pm if I'm not here to do it myself, I don't want to miss out on this one :clap:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

count me in for this one  They look great. 

I'd be wanting option 2 unless they're a doddle to fit


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Very cool looking great..... can't wait! 

Option 1
1. Stusy
2.
3.
4.
5.

Option 2
1. Alan
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS (Still IN)
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Cheers guys...*

I'm abroad at the moment so it's difficult to keep giving an update.

I'm just waiting on a couple of things to be done and then it should be ready for the group buy.

The points changed if anyones interested are;
1. _We've_ doubled the amount of LED's on the indicator as it gives a better/clearer effect.
2. _We've_ chosen a darker colour 'resist' on the PCB's so that the lights look smoked - in white they are a bit too reflective, see pics on page 7.
3. _We've_ added cables and connectors to the PCB's to assist in the plug and play construction.
4. _We've_ changed the resistor value on the sidelights as they were too bright  

I'll let you know if I hear anything else but in all honesty, nothing much is going to happen until I get home.

Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Nearly there....*

Just need to complete my own set 1st and then host the pics but almost there at last! The downside to working abroad  

Anyway, pics of the conversion kit for one side;

Sidelights dimmed;









Side and brake lights;









Boads available in grey or white;









Indicators with added LED's;









Should hopefully do my own conversion over the weekend and post some pics early next week:smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent News 

Well Done Matt :bowdown1: :clap: :bowdown1:

They do look a lot better with the extra indicator Leds


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking good Matt.

Can't wait.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

I cant wait to see them on your car! Then on mine! The kit looks very good:bowdown1:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

When will these be available Matt?
Only problem i can with these for the jap import guys is that they will have a switch for a foglight in place of one of the reverse lights or will this still be able to be used to turn the fogs on?

I will have a set of these for sure.
They look great.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I have to run through a trial fit and test everytime changes are made.
Did the last tests this evening - I'm trying to get mine finished for the weekend.
So should be able to roll out the group buy on Monday :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

323ian said:


> Only problem i can with these for the jap import guys is that they will have a switch for a foglight in place of one of the reverse lights or will this still be able to be used to turn the fogs on?


The lights will be plug and play Ian.
The connections on the back of the rear lights are identical to what currently exists.
The light units come with an additional wire which connects to the +ve of the fog lamp switch so will work as any other fog lamp would off the switch.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up.
Im in.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

oooooooooooooooh, cant believe I've just seen this thread 

Lots of night shots but have you got any pictures of proto fitted in daylight?

- Kevin.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I have but they'll take some digging out, I'll post some soon..........

They are still more effective and visible than the standard lamps.

The wire on it's own pointing upwards is the +v of the Fog Lamp;









Different colour resists - Grey/silver;









White;









Flash doesn't help!

Black available also.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Option 1
1. Stusy
2.
3.
4.
5.

Option 2
1. Alan
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS (Still IN)
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy
13. 323ian


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moNoKnoT said:


> oooooooooooooooh, cant believe I've just seen this thread
> 
> Lots of night shots but have you got any pictures of proto fitted in daylight?
> 
> - Kevin.


Daylight Pics as requested, not brilliant but gives you the idea...

I'll get some better ones when I've completely finished the 1st set.
Pics don't do them justice to be fair, I'll have mine finished for the NW Meet 4 and ask for some feedback then.

Cheers,
Matt.



















This picture lets you compare them against the high level brake light...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Stop teasing Matt :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Alan said:


> Stop teasing Matt :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


Nearly there Alan, I'll collect my set tomorrow and will hopefully fit them Friday.
Sorry it's taken so long but it's mainly been out of my control.
The resistor values etc have all been changed since the above daylight photos as can be seen in the previous posts.
Bit of trial and error but it's looking good now...

Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, I didn't fit them Friday but got everything prep'd for the job;




























Should hopefully have pics tomorrow of them in and working...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Your still teasing !!!

:chuckle:


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I may have missed it somewhere in the 10 pages.... but how difficult is it to mod your own lights (option 1). I'm fairly handy and have plenty of tools...

I need my car every day, so option 2 is no good to me.

Put me down for option one provisionally....


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

bernmc said:


> I may have missed it somewhere in the 10 pages.... but how difficult is it to mod your own lights (option 1). I'm fairly handy and have plenty of tools...


It's actually quite simple but just takes time;

Remove rear lights - takes a heat gun and a lot of patience.
Remove garnish - 6 self tapping screws.
Remove wiring loom from rear of cluster - including lamps and holders.
Place in oven for 5 mins at 50-70 Deg C - until the mastic softens.
Remove the lenses - that's the tricky part and has to be done very carefully as they are quite fragile.
Install printed circuit boards - 4 per unit (8 total)
Attach all the crimps etc and modify wiring loom for desired operation - Fog lamp etc.
Back in the oven to soften the mastic and refit the lenses - again patience is required.
Refit the garnishes.
Refit the clusters in the car.

The most important thing is taking your time and not breaking the lenses - if you soften the mastic enough it's not a problem.

A set of old table knives or 'similar' to hold the tabs apart on the lenses when removing them are the most important tools.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Fortunate that I have A Michelan Star then 

Option 1 for me please :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Finally!*

OK, installed the lights today and did some more testing.

Here is the finished product, the fog lamp does work but I have spent ages this afternoon hooking it up.
The Video below was taken prior to sorting the fog out...



Please let me know your thoughts prior to running the group buy and ordering all the sets up. 

Boards available in WHITE/GREY/BLACK - I'll be changing mine to black later on.

Cheers guys,
Matt.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks Awosome!!! Nice Job u did bro! , but why there is a strange sound "click?"when u change to Reverse gear?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

can you upload the above vid for us all in another format (.flv doesnt work for most) ? 

Looking very good though, get the 32GTR ones sorted now asap 

Pete


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

mana_r32 said:


> Looks Awosome!!! Nice Job u did bro! , but why there is a strange sound "click?"when u change to Reverse gear?


Sequential Box.

I'll try YouTube as well Pete.






Try that?

Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looks excellent Matt

What colour baords are they ????

Best regards Alan


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looks excellent Matt :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

What colour baords are they ????

Best regards Alan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Alan said:


> Looks excellent Matt :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> What colour baords are they ????
> 
> Best regards Alan


They are the grey boards Alan.








Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

1 set for me please with BLACK CIRCUIT BOARDS please

Thank you for spending your time sorting this out :bowdown1: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

No problem Alan.

Just one last thing to sort out which is the load resistor for the Indicators but that should only take an hour or so tomorrow.
(probably notice the RH indicator flashes just a little faster than the LH due to differing values - wanted to make sure they worked with either.

Apart from that, they are finished and the group buy can go ahead if everyone is still happy - I'll get a vid of the Fog Lamp too for the group buy thread.

Thanks.
Matt.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

OK to start the ball rolling for Matt as he has done all the work so far :wavey: 

*Option 1*

1. Stusy
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*

1. *Alan - Black Circuit Boards - Yes I,m still in for the Group Buy*
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS (Still IN)
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy
13. 323ian


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Is there much difference in appearance with the diff colour boards then? My skyline's silver...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

bernmc said:


> Is there much difference in appearance with the diff colour boards then? My skyline's silver...


*White* is in the pics of the other prototype, (on previous pages) looks good with a clear rear panel.

*Grey* is in the Vids above^

*Black* will look more smoked I'm guessing as I've not had any boards made Black yet...

It's all been trial and error so far to get the best results.

I will say that I am extremely pleased with the results though, they look great in the flesh and the guys at the garage didn't believe that I had made them myself! 

Matt.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

*Option 1*

1. Stusy
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*

1. *Alan - Black Circuit Boards - Yes I,m still in for the Group Buy*
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS (Still IN)
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy
13. 323ian
14. MeLLoN Stu - white circuit boards for me if poss.

Great work Matt, they look fantastic.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

*Option 1*

1. Stusy
2. bernmc (probably black boards...)
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*

1. *Alan - Black Circuit Boards - Yes I,m still in for the Group Buy*
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. RIPPMODS (Still IN)
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy
13. 323ian
14. MeLLoN Stu - white circuit boards for me if poss.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Any update on the group buy... don't want to miss it. Going on holiday Friday, back on 2 May. I'll _definitely _have a set to fit myself.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

bernmc said:


> Any update on the group buy... don't want to miss it. Going on holiday Friday, back on 2 May. I'll _definitely _have a set to fit myself.


Still going ahead as far as I know, Matt maybe away for work at the moment so it will be sometime in May me thinks. :clap: 

*Option 1*

1. Stusy
2. *bernmc (probably black boards...)*
3.
4.
5.

*Option 2*

1. *Alan - Black Circuit Boards - Yes I,m still in for the Group Buy*
2. Hyrev
3. Moleman
4. Fnmteam
5. whos the daddy
6. iansr33?
7. robin r33 gtr
8. *RIPPMODS (Still IN)*
9. Gaaables
10. r32bigsly
11. R1 Nismo
12. Driftboy
13. 323ian
14. *MeLLoN Stu - white circuit boards for me if poss*.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks Alan.

I've finally sorted everything out and can now roll out the group buy so will start a new thread as it'll be lost in this one.

Thanks to everyone for your patience.

I intend to place the order before I return to work next week and then hopefully collect the finished kits when I return.

If people could state which colour boards they want that will help speed the process up too.


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

*Excellento!*

Black Curcuit boards for me too matt! This is perfect timing for bringing the car out of its winter "hibernation".....:thumbsup: 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Deposits for these can be paid here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52.html


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

I will forward cheque for the full amout with the lights when you need them if thats OK! If not please send me your address and who to make it payable to by PM please matt and i will send you the full amout in advance, got to pay for them sometime so why not now or then!


----------

